# Digitraxx not responding anymore



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a digitraxx empire unit w/ a 5 amp booster. 

I successfully ran two RDC units (analog) on loco #ooo and one DCC equipped unit. Three loco's at once-no issues.

Shut it down, started it the next day and nothing runs. no matter what I do, nothing runs. 

the only thing that will run is the DCC equipped loco will creep along even though it is not selected (loco #3) and the speed control is set at zero.

The analog units won't run at all.

It almost seems that there might be a short circuit but I have checked every inch of track. 

Could the analog units harmed the Digitraxx system? I am at a loss for what to do next or any explanation.

HELP!!!

Thanks
STeve


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if the dcc unit moves at all, it's probably not that serious ...it may have just lost its loco number programming?? or similar??
I have a MRC prodigy express, and I did blow it up earlier today, I have a switch where I can select either normal DC, or DCC, unfortunately I left the switch on DCC, and hooked a DC supply clipped to the rails... later on when I tried to use DCC there was no response from two locos on the track, nothing, but a sound equipped loco did give normal startup sounds, but wouldn't move at all...
turned out that feeding DC into the DCC MRC base actually melted the solder on one of the two final output transistors...there are two pair, one for normal, and another pair that feed the programming track.. the one transistor [Q1], literally fell off the circuit board after it melted the solder.. I soldered it back in, and the silly thing lives again, tough unit, I was impressed ... time to upgrade the wall wart transformer to get a little more power..


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't know anything about DCC, but I know basic troubleshooting. Have you checked voltages and amp draw? If you donn't have a multimeter you really need one. It can tell you a lot. After you check those, of you have a high amp draw, I would try using an analog powerpack to see if it runs your two regular locos. If it runs those, it definitely sounds like your controller. I know some DCC equipped units will run on analog and it sounds like that is what yours is doing to me. The other locos may not be sensitive enough to creep at a low voltage. If the analog powerpack doesn't work, it's either in your DCC equipped engine(internal short) or your trackage.

EDIT: I didn't think of this before, but try disconnecting the 5 amp booster and see what happens.


----------



## Steve from PA (Oct 5, 2012)

Email Digitrax, their tech folks have always helped me out even on a weekend.


----------

